# bug removal



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

I seem to have picked up most of the bugs in Norfolk, and have welded themselves onto the out of reach overhead bits!
Any tips, without having to pay out for expensive dedicated sprays?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Any good quality detergent will do the job BUT it will also remove any wax/polish etc.

Its worth spending out on purpose made stuff that will not strip the polish off as well,

I got this from a chap who works for Autoglym,


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

It's not new but....put an old sponge inside a pair of lady's tights, use a suitable detergent / auto shampoo. The mesh helps to pick off the bugs. Suggest you ensure that the lady is not still inside them.... :lol: 

Smick


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Baby Wipes - they work, trust me


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rolla

I know you said that you did not want expensive or dedicated sprays but....

I have used this for a few seasons.... cheap and it works.

Astonish Tar & Bug <<

not only does it remove the flies on the front of the van it also works well on the black streaks :wink: I use it very sparingly as it does remove the wax too...I find that the best way is to spray it on then immediately use a wet and slightly soapy brush to move the flies or marks and then to rinse it quickly clean.

Mike

Look in the pound shop where surprisingly it costs only about a pound instead of £1.99 :lol:


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Bug cleaning*

Hello

I use the water from doing the dishes. I wet the bug killing zone first then wait a few moments to let it soften the bodies then wash them off with a cloth. Yes it takes the wax off ,but it has not made a difference to my front end as the next time you wash the van the wax goes back on.
Been doing it for 4 years and 70000kms.

Neil


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Do not resort to power washing them off because quite pretty bits of decals can be difficult to get out of your hair. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## colail (Oct 26, 2010)

Mr Muscle works a treat


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

They are a pain to get off, I tried to wash off the kill zone yesterday came off fine from the bonnet area but above the screen is going to need more work I can only assume its because the lower parts get more polish, I could get them off easily with TFR but am not keen to use it too often as its a bit aggressive and removes everything.
Chris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Soak first, spray with hard surface cleaner , have a cupper and then use the sponge in tights method or a vehicle washing brus on a long pole.

Alternativley go to your local Polish car wash.

Dave p


----------



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks for all your ideas, i will try them all .
When removed can you put anything on the paint surface where the bugs will splatter so they just wipe off easy, say a thin layer of vasaline, or am i being stupid


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A light spray with silicone spray helps.
Bumper and number plate too.
Ensure you do not spray onto windscreen.


I did see a caravan last week with cling film duct taped to the front.
Dave p


----------



## swimmingdog (Jul 26, 2008)

I just use washing up liquid applied with an extending plastic pole sponge thing.

The secret is to get the blighters off as quickly as possible, or at least keep them wet until you can. Once dried they are, as you know, a complete pain.

I don't know what all this worry over polish removal is all about! Polish? what polish?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If you apply a good wax like Meguires Gold Class you will find that the bugs just wash off with warm water and shampoo.


----------



## tikki (May 13, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I did see a caravan last week with cling film duct taped to the front.
> Dave p


Many years ago a Marquis Motorhomes salesman told me that before taking 'vans to shows, they fully valeted them and covered the overcab area in cling film. Once at the venue, a quick clean of the bonnet, a wipe down of the bodywork and removing the cling film was all that was needed.


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

rolla said:


> I seem to have picked up most of the bugs in Norfolk, and have welded themselves onto the out of reach overhead bits!
> Any tips, without having to pay out for expensive dedicated sprays?


All the bugs that you missed, we got em!  
Just spent the morning cleaning the front of the van, had to resort to climbing on the bonnet to get to em.


----------



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

baby wipes worked well, have not tried the tights yet, but have always had trouble getting my hands on them  
Whilst routing in the garage my eyes came upon a spray of sugar soap, it says you can use it for household cleaning so I gave it a spray on one area and the bugs just seem to melt away and after 5 mins just wiped off, have i discovered a brilliant new way to get them bugs off, or will i be sued for ruining peoples vans if they use this? it worked so well i don't know if it would do any damage in any way :? 
I might re-package it and go on dragons den


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

as we are nearing the end of a six week drive through france and spain we , as you can imagine, have a serious bug deposit problem. even after torrentrial cloud burst at Dieppe yesterday we have forgotten what colour the overcab is supposed to be. so a bit of lateral thinking,i'm going to scrape them of and mould them into burgers and flog them to the punters on st val aire tomorrow.

the french will eat anything wont they :lol:


----------



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

just make sure you season it well, and maybe mould it into a sausage


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I searched this topic on MHF a few days ago. We had just arrived back from 10 days in Dorset with a good splattering of dried corpses. We picked up a few tips from a 2005 thread. First we tried out the things we already had handy, like baby wipes, but these didn't work for us. We then found a cheap bottle (£1.50) of tar and insect remover in a local discount shop, and this did the job. Maybe the wipes would have worked if the bugs weren't so dried on. We might even try the cling film trick in future.

I was going to post about this anyway, just to praise MHF for being my favourite source of all knowledge on all topics.  


Chris


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Just found this out by accident: We bought some wet-wipes from a Lidl in France (1Euro80 for 50), and they work a treat.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*insect removal*

I used Spray and Shine carnuba wax polish yesterday and it worked very well and rewaxed all in one go. It was already waxed so that may have made a difference.

Graham


----------



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

Would a floor steam cleaner work? using the cloth and steam might work but i am not sure if i should try it  
can it cause damage?


----------

